# Angeln auf Fuerteventura Corralejo September 22.09-10.10.2020



## stefan stefan (10. Juni 2019)

wer macht urlaub im September auf fuerteventura corralejo und hat lust mitzuangeln
ich kenne mich da sehr gut aus habe da 8 jahre gelebt.habe du ganze küste da abgeschnorschelt daher weiss ich wo genau die papageifische stehen. achso gute schuhausrüstung sind von vorteil einfache arbeitsschuhe rutschfest.für die steine
achso hier links um eine angellizenz zu erwerben online.
https://www.portal-canarias.com/teneriffa/angeln/angelschein/
die angellizenz online ist etwas teurer wie vor ort. zählt für ganz spanien.
und die lizens zählt ab datum der online erstellung.
ich bin zwar noch nie kontrolliert worden auch kein spanier den ich kenne
aber so ist man auf der sicheren seite.
http://nauticalsportcenter.com/
angelfachgeschäft


----------



## stefan stefan (10. Juni 2019)




----------



## stefan stefan (10. Juni 2019)

morgens um 6:30-7:30


----------



## snow21 (11. August 2019)

danke für die bilder wo man was fängt

hast du noch einen tipp wo man den "licencia de pesca" online beantragen kann meiner ist vor ein paar wochen ausgelaufen.

dank dir schon mal


----------



## stefan stefan (12. August 2019)

https://aplicacions.agricultura.gen...lar.do?set-locale=en_GB&reqCode=prepareLocale
https://aplicacions.agricultura.gen...llicencies/llicenciesTitular.do?reqCode=inici
das ausfüllen ,zum schluss bezahlen .bezahlen geht aber nur mit kreditkarte und kannst du die lizenz ausdrucken.
achso die lizenz zählt ab den tag der antragstellung.
und die 3 jahreslizens ist wesentlich teurer wie vor ort.
hier auch noch mal ein link antrag ort
https://www.portal-canarias.com/teneriffa/angeln/angelschein/
achso egal welcher ort darauf steht 
die lizenzen sind komplett für alle inseln.
achso diese jahr habe ich immer mindestens 8 kilo in 3 stunden gefangen papageifische mit krebse  2kilo habe ich gegessen den rest an recht mittellose verschenkt corralejo
die haben sich sehr gefreut.
aber eine lizenz ist da nicht nötig ,für einfaches angeln.
diese jahr habe ich die alle immer da rausgeholt
am besten wenn das wasser noch flach war  direkt ans ufer stellen da


----------



## stefan stefan (12. August 2019)

achso ich kann dich vieleicht über das angeln da auch tefonisch noch besser informieren.
Kriegst eine PN von mir


----------



## snow21 (14. August 2019)

das wär super bin für jeden schnak dankbar

lg snow


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. August 2019)

@stefan stefan:

Klasse, was du hier bietest!
Nach etwas Vergleichbarem wirst du lange suchen müssen.


----------



## snow21 (24. August 2019)

ich wollte dir noch mal wegen den links zu dem antrag danken
habe den jetzt bestellt und muss sagen super schnell 10min und man ist fertig.

rechts oben kann man auf ENGLISH stellen ein paar sachen sind dann noch auf spanisch aber google translate hilft dabei schon 

super hilfe und daumen hoch für deine hilfe.


----------



## stefan stefan (27. August 2019)

achso viel spass und darf ich fragen wohin du fliegst .


----------



## snow21 (7. September 2019)

hi 
bei mir geht es bald nach lanzarote.
war jetzt ein jahr nicht mehr da gewesen freu mich aber wieder drauf.
hatte die jahre davor eher von der küste auf die kleineren (30 - 50 cm) fische geangelt was auch hammer viel spass gemacht hat.
diesmal wollte ich aber den urlaub nutzen um auf die eher großen räuber angeln zu gehen, baracuda thun usw.
habe mir das buch von haramis über das spinfischen gekauft und bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem buch.
hatte mir auch seine köder mal gekauft und hoffe das diese den erfolg bringen 
tagsüber wollte ich auf doraden - papagai angeln und in der angehenden dämmerung dann auf große.

letztes mal als ich auf lanzarote war habe ich probiert eher auf die großen fische zu angeln was mir gelang aber nicht sehr erfolgreich war

3-4 meter rochen -- vorfach riss 2-3 meter vor der küste ab
sardine am grund angeboten und das gleiche, sehr starker fisch und konnte ihn leider nicht landen
leider habe ich die kraft der fische unterschätzt und dann aufgehört auf die großen zu angeln da es kein sinn gemacht hat von der ausrüstung her.

diesmal habe ich eine stärkere rute,rolle und schnur damit die fische auch gelandet werden können.

hoffen wir mal das die fische auch diesmal gerne meinen köder nehmen.


----------



## stefan stefan (8. September 2019)

lanzarote kenne ich mich nicht aus aber wenn du versuchen willst papageifische zu angeln wie gesagt sind kleine krebse ein muss.und wenn du dir die mühe machen willst krebse zu sammeln frage die einheimischen wo mann am besten sammeln kann und ob das erlaubt ist welche zu sammeln .bei uns ist das kein problem.
ja das mit den riesen fischen kenne ich .habe eingefrorende sardine genommen bei sonnenaufgang am hafen wo die grossen schiffe ablegen.man die sardine war noch garnicht
auf grund  und hatte schon 1meter langen fisch dran was der aus meiner angel gemacht hat kannste dir ja vorstellen .rochen hatte ich auch mal dran.da war ich nachts angeln
hätte ich nicht die bremse lose wär die angel auch futsch.erst ist der rochen abgegangen dann stillstand. der rochen lag auf grund ,keine change den zu bewegen.
habe die angel einen anderen angler gegeben ich bin in wasser habe mir die geflochtene schnur ums handgelenk gewickelt und konnte dann den rochen bewegen dann ist er abgegangen und hat mich erstmal etwas unter wasser gezogen.  aber zu guter letzt ist auch das vorfach gerissen. 
und die turisten haben einen batzen fotos gemacht von der aktion.  
das ist mir dann zu stressig geworden die ganze bastelreih und die fische habe ich auch nicht rausbekommen und auch wenn was soll ich mit so einen grossen fisch.da bin ich wieder zu den papageifischen zurück gegangen. ein paar krebse sammeln maximal 1 stunde .und locker am strand angeln mit schnorcheln .


----------



## stevenb (7. November 2019)

stefan stefan schrieb:


> https://aplicacions.agricultura.gen...lar.do?set-locale=en_GB&reqCode=prepareLocale
> https://aplicacions.agricultura.gen...llicencies/llicenciesTitular.do?reqCode=inici
> das ausfüllen ,zum schluss bezahlen .bezahlen geht aber nur mit kreditkarte und kannst du die lizenz ausdrucken.
> achso die lizenz zählt ab den tag der antragstellung.
> ...



Hi, bin gerade auf Fuerte. bist du ganz sicher,  dass dein Link für die Lizenz auch für Fuerte gilt? Unter dem anderen Link steht, dass man zur Behörde muss und zur Bank.. 

Grüsse
Steven


----------



## chum (7. November 2019)

@ Hallo Steven, wäre schön wenn Du mal berichtest ob und wo Du die Lizenz gekauft hast. Gruss Matthias


----------

